# Vicars & Curates ~ Church of England



## The Backward OX (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know anything for sure about how minor curates are paid in the UK? Where does the money come from? Does the vicar pay them? Does the Church provide additional funds to a vicar to employ a curate? 

Thank you. ​


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 10, 2011)

In most European countries there is one religion that is the 'established religion.' This religion has the full support of the secular state to (usually) include financing. The state collects a tithe, a 10% income tax in addition to the regular income tax. The tithes go to support the established church. In some countries, the clergy are paid directly by the state, almost as if they were civil servants. The tithes also pay the upkeep on church buildings and supply funds for church charities. I'm not sure how the Church of England works (tithe or do they pass the collection plate?), but a quick check on Wikipedia showed that curates may or may not be paid a living wage (they might get a small salary for part time work), but if they are paid the money comes from the same source as the vicar's salary.


----------

